# trout follow-up



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*
View attachment 2860
Had to post a pic-------YUMMMMYUMM---sb--{Brook trout}
View attachment 2859
*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

And I just finished supper, BUT I'm sure I could tackle a few of those Skip.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

They do look good SB I'd better get breakfast on the go! Whats the pure white stuff thats in the second photo?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Cottage cheese ?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Yup!!! and red sweet peppers sb


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Makes me want to go fishing!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> Yup!!! and red sweet peppers sb


 Now heres what a southerner would have said the white stuff was --GRITS, mmmmm fish and grits! LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And chocolate milk !! That's the only way to drink that stuff. Hey you're not feeding Sharon that fried food are you ??


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Cottage cheese ?


I'll just have the fish!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Fried in extra virgin olive oil:d chocolate milk a special treat














--heavey rain has shut everything down around here---be awhile before i'll get any more brookies---------sb


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL I dindnt Even See the White Stuff, I was Looking at the Fish!! Dont KNOCK The fish and Grits till ya Try it LOL!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No thanks I like chips with my fish!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Cheesy grits mmmmm....add a couple sunny side eggs and a couple strips of bacon mmmm.

But those brookies sure look good ! Wonder how far north I need to drive to find some like those ???


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

ReidRH said:


> LOL I dindnt Even See the White Stuff, I was Looking at the Fish!! Dont KNOCK The fish and Grits till ya Try it LOL!!


 Spoken like a true southern gentleman!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

The only problem with the fish is all the bloody bones in it!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*No worry about bones in Brookies--MUK------once fried all bones pull out in one piece---skeleton gone just the meat and crisppy tail left--sb*


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'll take your word on that Skip!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh he is correct ! it is the only way to eat trout. mmmmmm I love it.

The first time I had trout was when I was 12 and hiking in NM. I caught a rainbow gutted it put it on a stick and over coals of a fire. When done the fillet pulled off the bones and learned somthing new, the easy way to eat and clean fish.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Or just give it to someone else and eat venison!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...but I think I prefer trout !

Or better yet...burbot.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh NO really?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah burbot for sure...but I do enjoy trout a few times a year at least.

Smoked now you are talking a differant story....mmmmmm !!!!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You enjoy it Brian, eat my share!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Burp...I think I did.

Do you enjoy smoked fish ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No its horrible!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

smoked oysters ? or clams


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No thats grim!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Kidney pie? Blood pudding ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Do you mean steak and kidney pie and black pudding?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Kidney pie and black pudding ?????


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think we talked a long time ago about you dessert called "spotted ****". (the short name for richard)


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well count me out when called to dinner and this is on the menu !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

But thats fine everyone likes different things I'm not saying you have to like anything, I'm not the one who keeps naming food or asking if someone likes this or that and I'm not having ago at anyone about food.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's actually really good.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I just never thought about it...again...there are few foods that I have not enjoyed. Some however you just have to allow them to get past the thought process and just taste it.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

MMMmmm... it must be just me but i think meat isnt a dessert, so the name kidney pie strikes me as a misnomer. You must tell me what black pudding is as well-I have ideas but Im wanting to be sure at this point! lol


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Whats so difficult to understand about steak & kidney pie!? Black pudding is not a dessert its a sausage made with blood, you have it with a fried breakfast.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

What is it like...taste, texture, etc.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

The black pudding is coarse, I'm not sure how to describe the taste rich and irony!? I like it, not everyone does. I bet you can get it over there.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

How is it made ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/black_pudding


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

HMMM. Never seen it for sale here. But haven't looked either. I wonder why they took the picture on an old nasty piece of wood, that alone makes it unappetizing to me.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

To make it look rustic!?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought perhaps they were trying to extol it's bacteria fighting properties. LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Could be that to!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

It Looks Like Summer Sausage to me. Cajun folks in Louisiana make a Blood Sausage called Boudin ( BooDain) with a french Pronunciation, Blood Rice and Cajun Spices in a casing just like Regular Sausage Tastes Great! I Prefer mine Very Fresh though.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sounds nice!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I knew I had heard of it.

Richard you nailed it ... thanks.

Its not bad at all...in fact, good !


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I was raised in Deep South Louisiana as a chap, Love Louisiana Heritage I Learned as a Kid. But a True MS Southern Gentleman to the Bone and Yes We Say "Yes Ma'am and Yes Sir to just about anyone older than We are! It is just a Respect Thing!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes Sir and Ma'am were terms out of my mouth all too often. Half my family were from Tennessee. So I had manners taught to me early on.

When I hear how youngsters and even young adults address those older I cringe.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

MY Son better Say Yessir and No Maam just the way I was Raised! It nevr hurt to Show a little Respect it is the Cheapest and Most Appreciated Little thing you can do to acknowledge a persons Years of Wisdom!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Yes Sir and Ma'am were terms out of my mouth all too often. Half my family were from Tennessee. So I had manners taught to me early on.
> 
> When I hear how youngsters and even young adults address those older I cringe.


Do you have to come from Tennessee to have manners Brian?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't think you do, I was taught those manners and I was raised not 15 miles from where Brian was raised.There were only two strikes when I was growing up, First you got the look from Mom then you got jerked aside "in front of God and everyone" and "reminded" of your manners and place as a minor. Don't get me wrong my parents gave plenty of respect to us kids too, but they also knew when to give you a good swat.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

And thats how it should still be! If it was we wouldn't have all these useless, pain in the arse waste of space kids.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh but we wouldn't want to ruin Johnny's childhood by giving him any responsibility or anything else that may prepare him for the realities of the real world.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah poor little sods!


----------

